
Everpix - hboon
https://www.everpix.com
======
hospadam
So this looks amazing... and I _want_ to buy into it... but I was just burned
by Snapjoy several months ago.

I feel like I'll pay the money... spend my time syncing my library and getting
everything organized... and then someone else is going to snatch you guys up
and shut it down.

Clearly you guys have a business model and a product you're selling. If I
can't even rely on you guys being in business long-term, what can I do? But
you guys have built an amazing product! Keep up the good work!

~~~
veb
I completely agree with you. I looked at the site originally, and thought,
"eh. another app that's going to be bought out by someone, probably" and left.

After reading some of the comments here, I went back and read it more
carefully, and it totally looks like something I'd gladly pay a subscription
to, but I've been burned before when places have closed after they've been
bought out, it's not a nice feeling.

I'm still contemplating it though! It looks awesome.

~~~
wavesounds
And what exactly happens to your pictures if the company is bought?

Looks like a good service, wish they had a clearer privacy policy and some
guarantees.

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) We tried to make our privacy policy pretty clear and
relatively easy to read at <https://www.everpix.com/legal/privacy.html>. What
parts did you think were not detailed enough?

~~~
wavesounds
Do I still own my pictures once they are uploaded to your server? Does keeping
my pictures stored on your server after the privacy policy changes count as
'continued use of the service'?

What Im getting at is if you get bought by Microsoft, where does it say that
Microsoft cant take my pictures and use them in their next ad or sell them to
someone else?

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) Ah I see. Sorry I should have pointed you out to our
Terms of Services instead [1]. Our Privacy Policy mostly covers what we do
with visitor's data.

Because Everpix ends up storing the entire life in photos of each of our
users, we are very very careful with privacy matters and our policies.

For instance, as you can see in the TOS section "Proprietary Rights in Content
on Everpix Services", users fully own their photos and we do not claim any
ownership rights. The only right we ask is the one to display your photos on
our platform back to you and to users with whom you choose to share them with
(kind of obvious but it doesn't hurt to say it). One last (edge) case is if
you _explicitly_ give us some of your photos to improve our science [2]. For
such photos you are giving us some rights.

[1] <https://www.everpix.com/legal/terms.html>

[2] [https://support.everpix.com/entries/23173576-Giving-
copies-o...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/23173576-Giving-copies-of-
your-photo-to-make-Everpix-smarter)

------
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) BTW if you love what you see, come join the team:

Our goal is to build the photo platform of the next 10 years, designed from
the ground up for people's larger and larger photo collections, and today's
photo taking patterns.

We have infrastructure scale (millions of full-res photos synced per day),
cutting-edge photo science like nowhere else (3 level deep convolutional
network type of semantic image analysis), and pixel-perfect design. We also
have revenue and above average subscription rates.

We're looking for backend devs (Python + MySQL + Linux), sys ops (AWS) and
Android devs. Sorry position descriptions are not posted yet, but if you're
interested, ping us at info_at_everpix.com!

~~~
InclinedPlane
Are you looking for people to work remotely?

Also, I'd suggest adding (or switching to) a different model for pricing
instead of mirroring Flickr's model. Something more oriented around charging
for adding new photos so that if someone "lapses" on their subscription all
their old stuff isn't suddenly inaccessible. For example, charging $100 a year
for permanent image hosting for anything uploaded while under that
subscription and then adding some sort of rate limit for adding new photos if
the subscription lapses, or something like that.

Second, the site design is great but I think it could be improved
significantly by making more bits actionable. For example, clicking on
different parts of the pricing widget should take you to the appropriate page.

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) We're still a small team and we much prefer on-site at
this point. However we would be happy to relocate the right person - we are in
SOMA in San Francisco.

------
timmins
I explored Everpix. It started importing all of my photos from my account. It
was seamless, I loved it, and wanted to explore more.

So I was about to upload from my NAS. I realized they don't support RAW. I
guess having JPGs, etc are better than nothing but I don't shoot in JPG. I
shoot in RAW and maybe convert to DNG.

I looked over the size of my library. I was shocked to learn the size. This
made me realize I need something serious, reliable, etc. I reached out to
their customer support and asked what exists or what is intended when I lose
everything and want my entire archive. I received a link to a support article
that didn't address my question. I asked again and they said they couldn't
support such a request. Make sense but that's when I knew it wasn't the right
fit.

Since then I've looked into Trovebox.com, Smugmug.com or just going manual
with Amazon services, S3 or Glacier.

~~~
podperson
I'm using Crashplan because it offered a good deal. It took me two months to
complete my initial backup (i didn't back up everything but I did backup my
main Aperture library) and incremental backups (for two laptops and a Mac Pro)
have been quick and painless.

Everpix is useless. Not only does it not handle RAW, it can't find pictures in
libraries not in default locations.

~~~
Osmium
As both a happy Crashplan user _and_ a happy Everpix user, I don't think it's
fair to compare the two directly. For me, Everpix is not primarily a backup
service -- I shoot in RAW too, I also shoot movies, and for now Everpix
doesn't help me with that. I use Everpix because I want to take my photo
library on the go, so I can share photos with people or look at them myself,
but my library is far too big (100 GB) to keep on my phone or my laptop, so
Everpix allows me to take that library with me, and also allows me to easily
process my photos too. The fact that it gives me a secondary backup (albeit
only of my processed jpgs) is just a bonus.

Since I've been using Everpix, I've looked at, re-discovered and shared more
photos in the last two months than I have in the last year or more before
that. It's really been a joy to use. It's been like rediscovering my photo
library all over again.

As for finding pictures in non-default locations, all I can say is that I've
never had an issue with that and Everpix has worked seamlessly for me. I'm a
very happy customer.

Sadly, I can't say the same for Crashplan. I like their service and their
price point and am more than happy to keep using them, but their software
hasn't been updated in a year (non-Retina, and not very mac-like) but far more
importantly their de-duplication doesn't seem to work for me. When I wanted to
move my photos folder to an external drive, it re-uploaded the whole 100 GB. I
don't know if that's because of the security options I use or not, but I
definitely have dedup enabled. If there was a solution, I couldn't find it.
Clunky to say the least.

~~~
podperson
I think Everpix should be both a backup and sharing system, but I don't find
it useful for either (since it won't find my actual main photo library but
does cheerfully upload random stuff it finds elsewhere (um, sorry Everpix, but
not everything in "Pictures" is a photo).

Crashplan ain't pretty, but that's not my top priority in a backup system.

------
cyanbane
As a very longtime Flickr user, I much welcome a quality Flickr replacement
for those of us that want off site storage coupled with the ability to share
with _specific_ others in an easy manner.

------
baby
I've been waiting for something like that for ages. Since nothing has been
made I just bought a dropbox membership... damn. But I guess I can use both.

I'm testing it now:

* The facebook feature is awesome! Since you can't download the pictures you've been tagged in through facebook directly I manually download them. And it's a pain.

* The hidden feature scared me at first since I thought I deleted them. Then I found how I could reveal them, but I was expecting a "config" link or at least an icon resembling it instead of a dropdown under the date.

* The moment thing is great. I wish There was an "album" thing as well where I sort my stuff by folder since the moment thing is kinda broken for me (I have pictures from a lot of different sources : facebook, camera, phone, old phone 1, old phone 2, camera of my friends...).

* no android and windows phone version ? (I own a windows phone but a Android app should be your priority).

* enter your mail -> continue sign up. I really like this way of signing up, I'll have to experiment that on my websites as well :))

* if all the pictures of a moment are hidden, the moment is hidden and you can't seem to undo that.

* I have a folder inside my principle Picture folder that I'm uploading that contains... pictures from my exes :D I really didn't want to upload that!

* The moment thing is broken. Maybe if I could change the way it sort the moments to month-group the pictures it would be better.

\---

Overall it really misses an ALBUMS section in the menu where I can manually
classify my pictures.

Hope you guys will keep on, you have an amazing app here.

~~~
baby
I've talked too fast, the facebook sync doesn't seem to download the pictures
you are tagged in.

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) It most certainly should unless some of the photos are
not compatible with Everpix (see
[https://support.everpix.com/entries/20972951-What-kind-of-
ph...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/20972951-What-kind-of-photos-get-
imported-to-Everpix-)), older than 1 year if on the Free plan, or if Facebook
API doesn't return us all of them (yes, we have seen issues with the API).

Feel free to reach out to support_at_everpix.com if you think something is
amiss.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Like it, photography is an area underserved with new interesting ideas.
There's a world of people who take more than Instagram pics, and this seems
aimed at that demographic.

One problem though: since you're aiming at photography enthusiasts, you'll
want a proper integration with Aperture by a plugin or something. The way it
works using the uploader (taking the cached previews) is clunky and not
granular enough.

------
openswave
Sync as many pictures as you want—there's no limit^1.

1\. Everpix reserves the right to limit excessive use and the unlimited photos
offer pertains to your personal, non-commercial use only.

Cut that shit out!

Advertising "unlimited" but having limits is illegal here and probably where
you are too. Having fine print that contradicts large print is also illegal
here.

~~~
nasmorn
Seconded. Say 500gb or 300gb and tell me what i need to pay to use more.

------
Rajiv_N
I like the landing page. As I was reading through, I found something you may
want to correct:

"Take more photos anyway! ... so you can _you_ enjoy all ..."

There is an additional "you" in this sentence. Just to clarify, I am not
trying to offend anyone here, just trying to help. I think landing pages are
important.

Good luck!

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) Thanks for pointing out the typo! You're certainly
right, landing pages matter and it'll be fixed in our next website deployment.

------
daemon13
Also I think that you should not offer unlimited. What if someone will dump
his favourite 100 PB of photos? If I would be using your service, I would not
want you to go down due to abuses of your service's normal usage, i.e. normal
users would be fine with such limit.

Just put it in.

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) Everpix was designed for scale and people' larger and
larger photo collections to be entirely stored in our infrastructure.

Actually, we don't care so much about the number of GBs, but rather the number
of photos. We have users with 100,000+ photos and it's all good as long as not
for commercial use. Like you pointed out, in practice normal users have
thousands of photos but not that many.

------
daemon13
Nice design. Really like it and the interface. But before I commit to [any]
new service, I would like to understand my future time commitment to [1] start
with you and [2] stay with you.

I would suggest that you add a couple of Starting Up tutorials - smth like:

Tutorial 1/2/3

"I have my collection of photos on Ubuntu/Windows/MacBook"

Level Beginner

Time estimate 5-10-15 min

Goal: in 5 min your collection is backed-up and synced with your mobile
device.

ToDo....................

If starting up with you is easy, then make it easy for people to discover this
in the form they already got used to (most good libraries and plugins
announced here have Quick Start Up section).

------
bambax
My photo collection is over 300 GB (I shoot raw) and I have a relatively slow
internet connection; can I do a first sync by sending a hard disk somewhere?

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) No we don't support receiving physical disks. However,
our Mac [1] & Windows Uploaders [2] are really optimized so give it shot, you
might be surprised. Please note that our servers are US based, so if outside
the US, it's certainly not as fast.

[1] [https://support.everpix.com/entries/22115007-Learn-More-
Gett...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/22115007-Learn-More-Getting-
Started-with-Everpix-Mac-Uploader) [2]
[https://support.everpix.com/entries/22243387-Learn-More-
Gett...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/22243387-Learn-More-Getting-
Started-with-Everpix-Windows-Uploader)

------
benwikler
Very excited that this is a) awesome and b) still exists. Contrast with Gush,
which was announced with fanfare with similar goals in 2011
([http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/jesta-labs-hatches-gush-
fet...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/jesta-labs-hatches-gush-fetch-store-
and-organize-all-your-digital-photos/)).

On the website (<http://getgush.com/>), these words appear: "Thank you so much
for trying Gush and working with us as we tested this concept. We have decided
to not move forward with this project. As promised we will delete all of your
data from our service and be shutting it down this week. Please uninstall any
uploaders you have as they will stop working. We hope you enjoyed trying
Gush."

Nothing beside remains. Round the decay Of that colossal wreck, boundless and
bare The lone and level web stretches far away.

------
todd3834
This is an amazingly beautiful site and a great example of responsive design.

------
marcamillion
So....I am a bit skeptical and would love for some clarity. I have been
looking for something like this for my wife, for a while. She takes pictures
like they are going out of style.

But...can you explain your economics to me.

How do you make money on users with huge libraries (300GB+)? The reason I want
to know, is because I would feel more comfortable knowing that this is
sustainable and properly thought out, than just some marketing ploy.

I have seen a few services launch with ridiculously low prices that ultimately
prove not to be sustainable. This seems like it could potentially be one of
those.

Thoughts?

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) You raise a fair question, but all I can share publicly
is that we have a very optimized infrastructure designed from the ground up to
deal with large amount of photos per user account.

I can assure you this is not a marketing ploy or some afterthought on how to
make money. Everpix used to be subscription only (with 30 day trials), and we
only recently added a Free tier, after we had a good understanding on how
things would work.

~~~
marcamillion
Fair enough....wish I could get specifics, but I understand.

Thanks for the explanation.

------
rayiner
This is brilliant. iTunes killed hierarchical organization for music, but
we've still been stuck with it for photos (albums = folders). This could get
rid of "albums" as we know them.

~~~
furyofantares
Can you explain how iTunes killed albums? It certainly hasn't for me.

~~~
baby
you can do playlists easily. Sort songs not accordingly to their albums etc...

------
dsl
My first thought was Apple or Google is going to buy this. Love the UI, but
nobody is going to pay a subscription fee for it (and I doubt that is the
business plan anyway).

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) You'd be surprised - our subscription rates actually
tend to prove people are more than willing to pay for what we want to be a
high-quality and very innovative photo platform :)

~~~
drcongo
I'm one of those subscribers. I tried it out for a month, fell in love and
signed up without a second thought. The only thing it lacks for me is handling
all the videos from my cameras too.

------
EwanG
Signed up, pointed it to the directory where I keep all my photos, and it
seems unable to find the ones from the past year even though all my photos are
organized by year. I have about 2 TB of photos (going back to 2000), and I
shoot RAW+JPG. Is it possibly confused by the RAWs?

In that same vein, I don't see anything that says what image formats the
service supports. Should I expect it now (or eventually) to support my RAW
files or Photoshop edited or Lightroom edited files?

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) Everpix will simply sync the JPEGs and ignore the RAWs
in your folders, it's all perfectly supported. If you think some of your
photos are not synced, the first thing to keep in mind is that our Free plan
shows your last 12 months of photos. So older photos won't appear in Everpix.
If you still think some photos are missing, please check this KB article:
[https://support.everpix.com/entries/22207972-Troubleshooting...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/22207972-Troubleshooting-
missing-photos-in-Everpix).

WRT to RAW support, I'm copy-pasting from our FAQ at
[https://support.everpix.com/entries/21783022-Frequently-
Aske...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/21783022-Frequently-Asked-
Questions):

The developed versions of RAW photos can be seamlessly synced to Everpix by
the Mac Uploader if you use Lightroom or Aperture to manage and develop your
RAWs. Support for Lightroom in our Windows Uploader is in the works.

We think this is the best way to sync RAW photos as what really matters with
RAW photos is processing them with a very high quality RAW development engine
like Lightroom or Aperture have. This also lets you apply the exact
development settings and adjustments you want. The result is your beautiful
RAW photos developed the way you want and properly displayed in Everpix
interface.

Hope this helps :)

~~~
EwanG
A few hours later and it appears it has found my photos, although it seems to
keep starting and stopping as if it gets confused. Suppose I am the long pole
in the tent for that...

On RAW, given that there are now open source libraries out there, I would like
to see them pulled up so that I have the option to keep "everything" in sync.
A future direction you might want to consider. In fact, I presume that at some
point you may want to incorporate picture editing (directly or through an API)
so that folks can load and go with Everpix as part of a full workstream.
Perhaps a "Pro" package for folks who want their full portfolio in your cloud.

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) Not sure why you mean by "it seems to keep starting and
stopping as if it gets confused". Please use "Contact Support" from the
Uploader menu so we can get to the bottom of this.

------
Friedduck
This fills a need, I'd say. I currently use a service (smugmug) that does this
sort of thing and love the way the everpix interface looks. My primary
complaint of most of these sites is speed, so this is worth a look.

I've never understood the aversion to paying for cloud backups. Even with a
mirrored NAS and some (probably no longer readable) DVDs I feel like I could
easily lose photos. These services are so much easier/cheaper in the long run.

------
polskibus
Just had an idea - if so many people get burned by those disappearing saas
sites, then perhaps it is time for startups to get some insurance to show
themselves more trustworthy? For example, for each year running we will insure
running unchanged for another year if we were to fail/get bought, etc. ? That
could bring more trust into Saas business and perhaps make it less bitter.

~~~
micheljansen
This would be nice, if not:

1\. Most services get acquired weeks or months after launching (Sparrow,
Mailbox), and 2\. Those promises are pretty hard to deliver on. If a company
fails, who are you going to complain to when they don't keep running as
promised? When a company gets acqui-hired and the mothership chooses to kill
or freeze the service, they can just change the Terms & Conditions.

It's becoming more and more important to show that you are seriously committed
to your product and not just in it for the short-term win (and even then an
Instagram can happen), but I'm not sure an insurance would be worth more than
an empty promise.

~~~
polskibus
I meant actual insurance, via insurance company. Delivery would be funded via
money on the insurance. The insurer would've been obliged to comply with these
terms. Regarding the killing after acquisition - I agree, but these are the
cases the insurance would be targeted against. Those without insurance would
be clear that they don't care about the user.

------
_tristanthomas_
I signed up to Everpix a few months ago and haven't looked back - the
organisation takes some getting used to, but the support team are very helpful
and they seem to be improving it every week. Highly recommended.

------
jimstr
Registered, downloaded app, attempted to sync "This folder doesn't appear to
be on a Mac disk - Please select a different folder". So, why is it not OK
that I keep my pictures on my NAS ?

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) We are working on it, but it's not ready for prime time
yet. From our FAQ [1]:

Everpix Uploaders fully support external drives but currently do not support
network drives (aka NAS). Our Mac and Windows Uploaders use some advanced file
system features to track photo files and these are typically not available (or
not reliable enough) on network drives. If possible, it is recommended you
connect your network drive directly to your computer as an external drive over
USB or Firewire.

[1] [https://support.everpix.com/entries/21783022-Frequently-
Aske...](https://support.everpix.com/entries/21783022-Frequently-Asked-
Questions)

------
tkahn6
Are you guys A/B testing index.html?

A: <https://www.everpix.com/landing.html>

B: <https://www.everpix.com/landing_video_explore.html>

~~~
swisspol
(Everpix founder here) Yes, we indeed are since last week. There's even
another one here:

C: <https://www.everpix.com/landing_video_highlights.html>

~~~
karl_nerd
hey there! kudos for the simple explanatory, no-sound, no-parse-style-
hollywood production videos! this is one of the examples where autoplay makes
a lot of sense, and it's very easy to get a grip of what i can do with your
product. Good job!

